# Yes, yes, you're a pretty bird....I heard you!



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

Shelby is now six months old and says 'Pretty Bird' in a high pitched voice with astounding accuracy. The problem is...he says it every two seconds! When he's in the cage it's "pretty bird pretty bird pretty pretty pretty bird", when he is out of the cage it's "pretty bird pretty bird pretty pretty pretty bird".

I don't mind bird sounds at all, but hearing English words being said over and over and over all day can get frustrating.

How can I get him to limit his 20 hour song of pretty bird?


----------



## Kierstien (Apr 30, 2011)

teach him something else of course

You have a happy healthy inquisitive bird ready to learn lots of new words and songs, teach him!


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been trying for the past month to get him to say Shelby...but he won't relent!


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you post a video of this, if you haven't already?
I think it would be pretty comical to see what you have to hear 20 hours a day. lol
Hopefully you can teach him new words soon and he can at least mix it up a little.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

How cute Shelby is! 


P.S: Nice to see someone else from NY.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe teach him to say "handsome bird"? Just kidding!


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

I posted a video in the video section, but I will repost here:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150230020014414

I don't know why this is, but every time I go to take a video of him doing something funny he stops doing it. This as the only time I could capture him talking on film, and that was because I had broccoli.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that is high pitched lol. There are tons of videos on youtube of tiels saying stuff or singing stuff you can try playing those for him over and over again and see if he picks up on that instead.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

He's cute! Sometimes Woodstock's "record" gets stuck and he keeps saying PRETTY BIRD also. I would say to start whistling to him or replay YouTube videos of whistling cockatiels. Males love to whistle. If you look up on YouTube "Cheeky" whistling Andy Griffith's theme song (this one Woodstock just learned and loves), it's a great video and lasts a couple of minutes too.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

The 20 hours a day thing should subside. When they're young, they LOVE to practice. Most mature males limit singing to certain times of the day, or when somthing specific cues them. Ducky sings for about 20 minutes each evening while I'm cleaning the cage. It's hilarious.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, That was so cool... I played the video and had my two mature males screaming Preaty Bird at me because they heard Shelby say it.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I am sorry but I have to admit that I had a little bit of a giggle!
I agree with others, try getting him to learn new things. If saying English words bothers you, try whistling tunes to him so the next thing he learns is a whistle and not more words. 
Also, try training other habits like... Touch Training maybe? He touches, for example, a bell/toy, say touch and you reward this behaviour. I think there's a few youtube videos on this. But maybe just a new activity will distract him from pretty bird.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep i hear pretty bird quite often stormy learned it from Vulture and he also says vulture a pretty bird!! LOL I Have To Laugh yet its annoying sometimes when u hear the broken record quite often!


----------

